# Horses first show, advice please?



## willthecob (Feb 13, 2015)

this summer I will be starting to show my traditional cob away from the yard, his schooling is coming on really nicely but he tends to get a bit excited, he can get quite strong and throws in a few bucks which I can deal with. (I know he shouldn't get away with it&#55357;&#56835 


there is Ashover show in August and I really want to take him for the experience, I really am not bothered about coming last in the classes I do &#55357;&#56842; But before I got him he was a riding school pony and a client took him to that show and he bucked her off :/ I don't know how old he was then as the riding school had him from the age of 3 to 11. And I have had him since (11-15) 


so what I really need to know is 

any ways of calming him down? 

how to get him used to traveling again? 

what bit should I ride him in? Pelham? 

what classes should I take him in? In hand or ridden? Or both? 

should I jump him or keep things simple for him? 


thanks in advance xx


----------



## Horsesaremylife150 (Feb 4, 2015)

Personally if it was first time off property for a while I would just take him for the warmup. It keeps you calmer that way as well. (Warm up rings or more hectic than a flat class anyways). 

To calm my green ottb down I do a lot of lateral work, asking him to really work from behind, disengaging the hind quarters, shoulder in etc. 

If you can before August I would practice trailering him. Start by loading him then taking him off. Once he's comfortable with that take him around the block. Once he's comfortable with that trailer to a nearby trail and go for a ride or lunge if there is space. You could also go to an arena if your lucky enough to have that opportunity. 

You have lots of time before August so I would work on the getting strong and bucking issue. Trailering and riding him in differnt places wil help with this too. I always keep the bit the same on or off property with almost all horses. If a horse is trained correctly you shouldn't need a stronger bit under any circumstances. 

Again, I would just do warm up. If he's used to jumping then I would jump a little too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willthecob (Feb 13, 2015)

Horsesaremylife150 said:


> Personally if it was first time off property for a while I would just take him for the warmup. It keeps you calmer that way as well. (Warm up rings or more hectic than a flat class anyways).
> 
> To calm my green ottb down I do a lot of lateral work, asking him to really work from behind, disengaging the hind quarters, shoulder in etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your advice. I will have a few practice runs on trailering him and as I keep him on a farm I could trailer him to different places on the farm and go for a ride and trailer back. 

I am also schooling him alot more, and now he only bucks on his bad rein in canter so hopefully if I keep working him, it will stop. 

What would you say about doing a inhand class and then a fun jumping class (in the afternoon when it is normally quieter) maybe touch n out depending on how everything goes? 

thank you


----------

